# Haskanael's stormcasts - Meteoric knights



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so yeah, here is the start of my own stormhost, the Meteoric Knights.









not much background fluff. but once I learn more about the Stormcast eternals and the stormhosts I might start on that as well.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The colour scheme is very "reichsgard knight" looking. Admittedly I know practically nothing about age of sigmar, are these guys the equivalent of the empire


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> The colour scheme is very "reichsgard knight" looking. Admittedly I know practically nothing about age of sigmar, are these guys the equivalent of the empire


from what I understand thus far the humans of the old world are scattered in lose tribes/communities for as far as they are still alive. 
the stormcast eternals are basicly "worthy" humans who Sigmar has wisked away from the battlefield since his godhood started up to the endtime. to reforge them into the stormcasts. a bit of a mix of space marines and the fallen from valhalla in norse mythology. 

TL;DR I don't honestly know. but personaly I don't think they are.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

They look very noble and bright, how appropriate for the new age!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm liking the look of those!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Badaboom.








work on the "Lord" Celestant on dracoth hast begun.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> not much background fluff.


:grin: yeah, i heard the gw managers saying the same thing

About your models, they remind me of roman legionnaires...
you could use that vibe and the background of the Legio Fulminata...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legio_XII_Fulminata


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Digging it. The only thing I might suggest it trying to 'aim' a bit more with the washes. They can add detail or obscure it by pooling just as easily. An example I see of pooling is on the leftmost Eternal's shield along the top. The black looks off around the details.

Keep up the good work though, I may just be unresearched on the topic but you have a unique look going on here :drinks:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

neferhet said:


> :grin: yeah, i heard the gw managers saying the same thing
> 
> About your models, they remind me of roman legionnaires...
> you could use that vibe and the background of the Legio Fulminata...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legio_XII_Fulminata


that is actualy a pretty neat Idea. I will look into them. and see what I like. thanks for the idea :victory:



ntaw said:


> Digging it. The only thing I might suggest it trying to 'aim' a bit more with the washes. They can add detail or obscure it by pooling just as easily. An example I see of pooling is on the leftmost Eternal's shield along the top. The black looks off around the details.
> 
> Keep up the good work though, I may just be unresearched on the topic but you have a unique look going on here :drinks:


yeah its horrid isnt it? the truth is. I have been to lazy to correct it thus far


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

and the Lord relictor done as well.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Your Lord Relictor has turned out nice. Your chosen colour scheme suits him very well. Good job so far.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good well done it looks like that color scheme worked out nicely. Keep it coming.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking really sweet so far mate, keep it up! I am looking forward to seeing a maniple of these guys arrayed like the legionnaires!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

finished 3 retributor paladins.








next update will be a squad of 5 liberators.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

3 prosecutors finished. and a shot of my army as it is right now.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

long time no see!
my Lord celestant has a shield now!








why? because it is a new rule option and he gets targetted. A LOT.

and my stormhost thus far.









it consists out of
Lord Celestant on Dracoth
Lord Relictor
10 Liberators 
10 Liberators
6 Retributor Paladins
3 Prosecutors
3 Prosecutors
5 Judicators

after this weekend I will possibly add 3 Dracothian Guard.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

3 dracothian guard! they hit hard and they hit fast.. totaly worth it.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work on the cavalry. How did you find the kit?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Asamodai said:


> Nice work on the cavalry. How did you find the kit?


the kit is really good, all weapons options are pressent, and easy to assemble as well. 
what was most exciting for me was to find out that the Dracothian guard/Lord celestant bits are perfectly compatible with the Lord celestant from the starter set. as you can see with the Dracothian guard in the middle.
I replaced the shoulder guard, the head and the weapon arm from the Lord Celestant of the starter kit with those from the Dracothian guard kit and added a shield. making sure that you can use multiple ones of those in your force and still have unique models.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

current works in progress for my army, 

and I plan on using these, for generic scenery and eventualy maybe for an armies on parade table.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so here a little list of my current standing army:
*Generals and heroes.*
1 Lord Celestant on Dracoth
1 Lord Celestant
1 Lord Relictor
1 Knight Vexillor
*Elite units*
3 Concussors
6 Retributors
5 Retributors
*Core units*
10 Liberators
10 Liberators 
10 Judicators 
*Flying units*
5 Prosecutors
pictures will follow later this evening.
and as of Today the local Age of Sigmar campaign started, should be fun.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

these are my currently fully finished units. I am redoing my Lord celestant on Dracoth. and the top one is a conversion of a lord celestant on foot.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic work, love the color scheme. 
Almost makes a 40k player wanna try fantasy. 
Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well the campaign has kicked off, we are currently right in the middle of it.
I'll see about posting some general info on how we are playing it later today as well as a picture of the map.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I could not resist it any longer, I got myself a stardrake


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> I could not resist it any longer, I got myself a stardrake


How posable are the wings on that kit? The default pose from GW is crap in my, and many others, opinion, so i'm curious if they can be rotated into a better looking pose or if they are locked in pieces.


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> How posable are the wings on that kit? The default pose from GW is crap in my, and many others, opinion, so i'm curious if they can be rotated into a better looking pose or if they are locked in pieces.
> 
> 
> LotN


not much at all you can basicly vary between two wing posses on each side with the setup GW gave it. tho the second option thats not on the box is nicer, more paralell with the ground and stuck outwards a bit more.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> Not much at all, you can basically vary between two wing poses on each side with the setup GW gave it. Though the second option that's not on the box is nicer, more parallel with the ground and stuck outwards a bit more.


That sounds like what i'm looking for. The box pose is totally incorrect for a creature that is upright, for a hugging-the-ground creature like the Terrorgheist whose wings also function as arms it is just right, but the Stardrake has four legs and the wings are just wings. There is no reason they should be pointing down that way.

Liking the Stormcast as well, looking forward to seeing how they fare in your local campaign. For Azyrheim!


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

current campaign map, the red with silver pins in the north are mine, and the one black pin at braz harbor. working diplomacy with the dwarf player to my eastern borders.
I also found out I can make Drakesworn templars on Stardrake in the mountains and I dont have to train and upgrade them like hero's due to the monster tag.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

might have found my favorite miniature in the stormcast range.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

newest project! my local store is holding an AoS chariot race at its anniversary next week. and I didn't want to let the chance go by to kitbash a Stormcast chariot.

















and I also made some progress on the stardrake.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good mate, some of those minis look lime they could provide nice parts for my spacemarine sprue pile! The star drake pose looks a bit awkward to me is that the only way the legs can be posed? Personally not a fan this AoS malarky, my original dablings in warhammer started with some empire and dwarf troops and I like the idea of massed formations for battle


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Looking good mate, some of those minis look lime they could provide nice parts for my spacemarine sprue pile! The star drake pose looks a bit awkward to me is that the only way the legs can be posed? Personally not a fan this AoS malarky, my original dablings in warhammer started with some empire and dwarf troops and I like the idea of massed formations for battle


no posability whatsover, and only two choices for wingpositions on each side.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

(Finaly) finished my stardrake. and now its on to the second one, after I finished it I will have to make a full army shot of all the stormcast units I have at the moment.


----------

